# Microsoft to acquire Activision Blizzard for $68.7B



## omega44-xt (Jan 18, 2022)

Microsoft to acquire Activision Blizzard for $68.7 billion
Welcoming the Incredible Teams and Legendary Franchises of Activision Blizzard to Microsoft Gaming - Xbox Wire

So a big development for video game industry. Game Pass is getting better by the day.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jan 18, 2022)

Crazy how Microsoft is buying studios. Hope more games come to xbox game pass


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 18, 2022)

wow microsoft became a total chad!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 18, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> wow microsoft became a total chad!


They were 300 Million short from that title IMO.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 19, 2022)

Yeah, Activision would have tried negotiating for that


----------



## true_lies (Jan 19, 2022)

In before Sony and Nintendo announce a merger. Unlikely though


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2022)

I hope Bobby Kotick retires and leaves Activision/Blizzard alone now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 19, 2022)

microsoft pls buy fromsoftware


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2022)

Lol. I think Sony would be more likely to buy FromSoftware than MS.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 19, 2022)

Desmond said:


> I hope Bobby Kotick retires and leaves Activision/Blizzard alone now.


Apparently he will move out post the deal is done, likely by summer 2023. Let's see.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Apparently he will move out post the deal is done, likely by summer 2023. Let's see.


I only hope they don't replace him with someone worse.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 19, 2022)

Desmond said:


> I only hope they don't replace him with someone worse.


Phil Spencer - they will likely report to him


----------



## khalil1210 (Jan 21, 2022)

> Had good calls this week with leaders at Sony. I confirmed our intent to honor all existing agreements upon acquisition of Activision Blizzard and our desire to keep Call of Duty on PlayStation. Sony is an important part of our industry, and we value our relationship.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484273335139651585
Will Microsoft stop new releases from Activision on PlayStation?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 21, 2022)

most likely yes, possibly Elder scrolls VI is going to be microsoft exclusive too.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2022)

khalil1210 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484273335139651585
> Will Microsoft stop new releases from Activision on PlayStation?


With the precedent set by Bethesda acquistion, safe to assume. MS didn't pay $69B for lolz. MS thinks of long term rather than short term.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jan 21, 2022)

With all these deals and game pass xbox series seems way better than PS5


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 21, 2022)

khalil1210 said:


> With all these deals and game pass xbox series seems way better than PS5


A fantastic day for capitalism.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 22, 2022)

khalil1210 said:


> With all these deals and game pass xbox series seems way better than PS5


Yeah, can say.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2022)

Blizzard Reveals Plan to “Rebuild Trust,” Has Exciting Things to Announce Starting Next Week


----------



## Desmond (Jan 25, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> A fantastic day for capitalism.


Well, I can't help but think that Microsoft is building just another monopoly and they are already pretty notorious for monopolizing the markets.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 25, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Well, I can't help but think that Microsoft is building just another monopoly and they are already pretty notorious for monopolizing the markets.


Well microsoft lacked first party titles. So it just acquired them all. LOL


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2022)

Phil Spencer's interested in reviving old Activision Blizzard franchises under Xbox


----------



## true_lies (Feb 1, 2022)

Call it an after effect, but Sony just bought Bungie for $3.6 Billion. Considering it has just one active IP (Destiny 2), that's a bit expensive of a buy imo.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 1, 2022)

lmao, Bungie used to be Apple's first party game developer, then they became Microsoft, now Sony.. 
and they claim, they like being "independent"


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2022)

Anyone will change their opinions with enough money.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 1, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Anyone will change their opinions with enough money.


How much is enough money in today's world?
Nobody is happy with what they get or got.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------

